# H & K thoughts



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm looking at the H & K VP 9 for my next addition to the family. Any thoughts or does anyone have one that can give your opinion of the gun? One small shop looked into getting me one and said he can't get them. I got to handle one at the Mentor show last week. Super nice trigger. Maybe should have got it if they are hard to find.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

YES i OWN ONE AND LOVE IT..MY MAN CAVE TABLE GUN! SHOOTS AS WELL AS MY GLOCKS AND FEELS NATURAL IN MT HANDS


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

https://www.gunbroker.com/Semi-Auto-Pistols/search?Keywords=h k vp9&PageSize=24&Sort=4&View=2


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

That's what I've been seeing when I find them. Anywhere between $579 and $600. (NEW)
It won't be long till I make room in the safe for one.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like a great gun. Read some reviews and not many complaints about it at all


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

A good friend of mine just bought this exact gun and I fired a few magazines worth just the other day. All I can say is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I’ve got one and really like it. Night sights are very cool.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

GOT IT. Went to the range yesterday with the VP 9 and it took a few mags to get it in the center
of the target. I was at the Grand River range so I was at 25 yards which is not the best way to go with a new gun. I was able to group about 8 of ten into a six inch pattern. I was good with that.
I did read some complaints about the trigger being too close to the trigger guard. I couldn't tell
when I dry fired it but after a few mags I could feel what they were talking about. With any new gun it takes a while to get comfy with it. With the light trigger I was able to use the tip of my finger which made it better to fire. Gotta give this one a thumbs up...……….


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

worminator said:


> GOT IT. Went to the range yesterday with the VP 9 and it took a few mags to get it in the center
> of the target. I was at the Grand River range so I was at 25 yards which is not the best way to go with a new gun. I was able to group about 8 of ten into a six inch pattern. I was good with that.
> I did read some complaints about the trigger being too close to the trigger guard. I couldn't tell
> when I dry fired it but after a few mags I could feel what they were talking about. With any new gun it takes a while to get comfy with it. With the light trigger I was able to use the tip of my finger which made it better to fire. Gotta give this one a thumbs up...……….


I agree..love mine..and my glocks of course


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition to the collection


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I really goofed up this time. Took the wife to the range with another couple a week or so ago. (date night) I thought this can't go wrong and I get to shoot the H & K.
Brought the VP 9 and told her to give it a try. She had shot another H & K at the range years ago and loved it. She took one look at it and got a huge smile on her face. I think I may be looking at another one for myself. She really got attached to this thing. Maybe she will let me borrow it sometime. I'm a little worried that she will get a small handgun safe and stash it. Maybe I will start eye balling one of her Coach purses. Naaaahhhhh, I don't think so.


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

worminator said:


> I really goofed up this time. Took the wife to the range with another couple a week or so ago. (date night) I thought this can't go wrong and I get to shoot the H & K.
> Brought the VP 9 and told her to give it a try. She had shot another H & K at the range years ago and loved it. She took one look at it and got a huge smile on her face. I think I may be looking at another one for myself. She really got attached to this thing. Maybe she will let me borrow it sometime. I'm a little worried that she will get a small handgun safe and stash it. Maybe I will start eye balling one of her Coach purses. Naaaahhhhh, I don't think so.


Make sure you get matching heels and belt to properly accessorize the purse


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Perchjerk,Scott and I are going out this weekend to buy shoes that match our purses, are you in? Can you believe she thought I really bought that for her?


----------



## perchjerk (Oct 4, 2012)

worminator said:


> Hey Perchjerk,Scott and I are going out this weekend to buy shoes that match our purses, are you in? Can you believe she thought I really bought that for her?


Next time get her a chainsaw for Mothers Day. Carol still hasn't used the one I bought her


----------

